

Do you take online courses? - dbieber
http://david-bieber.tumblr.com/post/31880403982/do-you-take-online-courses

======
dbieber
Here's a direct link to the form
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dEFYRE1...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dEFYRE1OVmFaQ1doTEoyZV9teG13eGc6MQ)

And of course I'd love to hear additional thoughts in these HN comments.

